# Hechtangeln in Kanada



## Bronni (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mein jüngster Sohn wird im nächsten Jahr vierzig. Ich möchte ihm gerne eine Hecht-Woche in Kanada schenken. Wer kann mir gute Ziele nennen, welche Zeit ist die beste usw?
Ich sage jetzt schon "danke" und hoffe auf viele Antworten.
Viele Grüße
Bronni
P.S. Ich fahre natürlich mit. #h


----------



## minden (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kanada*

Vielleicht kann dir Martin weiterhelfen..

http://www.world-wild-waters.com/petit-rhone-mai-2011-2-3/

PS: Das nenn ich mal nen geiles Geschenk


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kanada*

Hi
Ich war vor Jahren mal am "Lake of the woods", der ist in Ontario, genau auf der Grenze zwischen USA und Kanada.
Der See ist riesig, in einen dichten Waldgebiet mit Vicher wie Biber, Schwarzbären Elchen und Co ohne ende.
Fischmäßig gibt es dort nicht nur jede Menge Hechte (northern pike) sondern auch Schwarzbarsch, Zander (Wallyeye) und MUSKIE!!! 
Die Fische sind ein Hammer, ich war damals kurz nach der Laichzeit dort (Juli), da standen die großen Weibchen noch in den seichten buchten, da sind mir Fische bis ans Boot gefolgt, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen, das waren Exemplare mit gut 1,5m (gefühlte). 
Gefangen hab ich allerdings keinen, dafür schöne Bass, Hechte usw.
In ein paar tieferen Buchten gibt es sogar Namaycush, das ist so eine art riesiger Seesaibling, dafür braucht man allerdings einen Guide mit Downrigger-Schleppboot, kann man allerdings überall buchen..
Der Lake of the woods wäre auf jeden Fall mal eine Überlegung wert, im Internet müssten genügent Camps zu finden sein.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kanada*

Hallo,

der Reindeer Lake in Saskatchewan gilt als eine der Topadressen für Northern Pike.

Aber zum Hechtangeln nach Kanada???

Da gibt es doch so viele tolle Fische, die wir in Europa gar nicht haben.


----------

